
GitHub is undergoing a full-blown overhaul as execs and employees depart - tekacs
http://www.businessinsider.com/github-the-full-inside-story-2016-2?r=US&IR=T
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11049067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11049067)
(746 points,823 comments)

